# Rotary table in Canada?



## HellawellCustoms (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey guys so my pm25 is showing up tomorrow and I am now trying to assemble all the tooling I will need. Vice/collets/dro/rotary table to name a few. I was wondering if any Canadians have found any rotary tables for a decent price? I'm not looking for super high accuracy. I am just making folding knives and that's about it.  I know blades are around 3 to 6 inches in length so I was thinking of getting an 8" to have room for clamps etc.. would an 8" be a good size or to big for the mill? Also where's the cheapest place in Canada to buy one? Or export from USA for cheap?


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought a 6" which does what I need - and it is all I can lift! an 8" weighs a lot more!


----------



## HellawellCustoms (Feb 8, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> I bought a 6" which does what I need - and it is all I can lift! an 8" weighs a lot more!


Hmm good to know! I didn't know they where that heavy! No wonder every link I see in the USA is 100+ in shipping. Where did you get your rotary table from?


----------



## David S (Feb 8, 2018)

Busy Bee in Canada has a selection of rotary tables, but I can't attest to their quality.

David


----------



## Mystery1 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have had success with http://accusizetools.ca (collets and AXA tool holders so far, soon to get a 5c spin indexer). While I don't have one of their rotary tables, I think overall their quality might be better than BusyBee. The photos however do look similar between the two sites. The pricing however is significantly in AccuSize's favour.

The 6" is about 28lbs, you can always mount a fixture plate on the table to expand its use for knives.


----------



## HellawellCustoms (Feb 8, 2018)

I messaged Busy Bee about their 6" they have on sale that is currently sold out. Hoping to get a message back tomorrow. My biggest problem is not knowing the quality of these rotary tables. I'm assuming they will all be imported from china. I've heard accusize makes decent products. I see them on amazon but have also read reviews of the products not being genuine accusize,

https://www.amazon.ca/Accusize-Hori...qid=1518128440&sr=8-1&keywords=6+rotary+table

was gonna buy from this link but am unsure.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 8, 2018)

Hellawell, my 6" is a Busy Bee from the 80s.  It does very well.  I can't vouch for the current lot, but all the Chinese tables seem to be more than adequate.  My friend Fred has an 8" - he's younger than me and wants to trade because his 8" is too heavy.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's a 6" phase 2:
https://www.traverscanada.com/precision-rotary-table/p/65-220-006/


----------



## aliva (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a 6" from Busy Bee bought it a couple of years. I'ts made in India  I stripped one of the gears , trying to mill too much too fast, called Busy Bee and had the replacement parts in 2 days from Toronto. I didn't know about Accusize Tools back then or I would have bought from them.Travers has good tools depending on your budget.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Feb 9, 2018)

I bought and 8" RT from KMS Tools, I think it is a Magnum brand. I've only had it for about a year or so but it is very smooth to operate. It does slowly leak oil but I don't find it to be a problem and understand that is a fairly common issue with the Asian imports. As others have said it is NOT light.


----------

